# Bearded Dragon - Runny poo's :(



## louNeddie

Hi all!

Just need a bit of advice.

Recently, Blue, my almost 8 month old Beardie has been having a bit of a problem with runny poos! 

He hasnt lost his appetite (he loves food no matter what) and he is gaining weight so i'm slightly baffled! (Oh, and he isnt lethargic... he has bundles of energy in fact!!!)

Here's a bit of info... let me know what you think.

He has one feed of medium gutloaded crickets per day and he probably eats 30-40 crickets. (Dusted with calcium 5 days and nutrabol 2 days) At around 6pm (Lights off at 9.30pm)

He has a fresh bowl of spring greens and butternut squash each day which he hoovers up! More so the butternut though... always leaves some spring greens.

His temps are 110 F - Basking Spot
90-95 F warm end
80 F cool end

UV light - Arcadia 12% (5 months old)

He goes to the toilet (which is runny - just a big splatter basically!) and then wont go again for another 3 or 4 days. It doesnt smell any worse than it used to! Although it never smells like roses!!! :lol2:

He weighs approx 260g 


Do you think it could possibly be due to what he's eating or something worse?

I wanted to get some opinions from people here before going to the vet as i dont hold much trust for the vet. (Last time we saw him with unshed skin on the tail he wanted to amputate it!!:gasp

Any help will be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Krocodyle

My Oldest Beardie Mufasa has had Runny Poo from time to time and i've had him for years. What and how Much Vegetation are you feeding him, Muu's Poo is Solid running up to the days Prior to his Veg and always has been so i've always made the assumption that Veg just upsets his stomach a little  

Had his Annual Vet Trip last week and Vet was happy to see how healthy he'd become [Purchased Him off a Petshop owner who had him as a Return he'd been mauled by a Large Male >.> No Toes on his back left foot and greatly under Weight.]


----------



## louNeddie

He has a small exoterra bowl for his veg.... probably 4inches by 1 1/2 inches and i chop up half a leaf of greens and grate a cube of butternut on top of the greens and he has that once per day. He never normally empties the bowl so i dont normally need to refill it at all until the next day.

If he was losing weight or sleeping all the time i think i would have rushed him to the vets a while back but he seems happy enough and never goes off his food!

I'm wondering if i should stop giving him the butternut and try something else but he really loves it! Plus, its not like the greens or the butternut have a high water content. Especially not the spring greens!

Glad to hear yours is nice and healthy now! Its good to know that people do good jobs of looking after their reps!


----------



## Skunk

I'm actually having very similar problems with my boy too  (Just he won't eat his crix/locusts/morios and has runny poooos)

Hope somebody has an answer!


----------



## Krocodyle

Hmmm how fine do you dice the food?, the consistency of there Poo seems to be effected by how it went in. i seriously wouldn't worry about it to much but keep an eye on it, I have 2 Beardies A Small Juvie and i've checked his Excrement and it has the Same Properties as Stated Above i would just say its just because the consistancy of Veg is Different + The High water Content probably has alot to do with the Digestive Process.


BTW Make sure your not feeding them Iceberg Lettuce or Kale , Iceberg Lettuce is just a big no no and i've had mixed reviews on wether Kale is healthy


----------



## XJedX

Runny poo's are normally a sign of too much fat in the diet just like humans but what your feeding all sounds good to me ??? :hmm:


----------



## croc&chewy

Lay off the butternut squash for a while, I found that this made my Beardies poo runny. If nothing changes within two week then get a faecal done. Also with the cutting the food I rip mine so it's about the same size as their heads, they will rip it apart themselves. Read in PRK that it can prevent mouth rot if they rip their own salad up and eat crunchy live food!


----------



## steve_3125

Veg can be a cause of runny poo especially veg with high water content i.e some lettuce, cucumber etc. As you have said he is active and looking healthy I wouldn't say it was a parasite or needing a vet visit but if you change his diet and it still the same I would recommend a fecal examination done.

Steve


----------



## louNeddie

Wonderful! Thanks for all of your replies chaps and chappesses!! The spring greens are cut up to approx 1cm squares.... and i use the larger grater out of the two for the butternut squash. I always worry about his veg being too big for him and coming home one afternoon and having to do the heimlich maneuver on him!!! :lol2:

I did think it could be the squash that was causing it so I may see if i can find something else. Its the only staple that he seems to go nuts for though!!

Any ideas on a tasty alternative?


----------



## auntiesocial84

my beardie isnt eatin atm but he loves his rocket. he will eat it out of my hand. he also loves peppers. red and green are his favs lol


----------



## reticulatedbreeder

im no expert but i always feed my reps in the mornin. reptiles require heat to digest there food so the longer they get in the sun the better chance of food digesting properly.
i dont think thats the reason why his poos are runny, but just a tip: victory:


----------



## louNeddie

reticulatedbreeder said:


> im no expert but i always feed my reps in the mornin. reptiles require heat to digest there food so the longer they get in the sun the better chance of food digesting properly.
> i dont think thats the reason why his poos are runny, but just a tip: victory:


I dont normally have time before work but i may try feeding him when i pop home for lunch... its worth a try! Anything is worth a go instead of having to clear up total poo carnage every time!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## izzayzayy

another staple is red, green and yellow peppers. I mix this with butternut squash, wild rocket and curly kale and he goes nuts for the yellow pepper especially because it is so sweet! good luck :2thumb:


----------



## Satch

You mention this is recent, did it coincide with a diet change, if not I'd find a new vet and get a fecal done. It shouldnt cost very much.


----------

